# TULIP Chart Completed



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jan 22, 2005)

For those who like the charts, I finished the chart on TULIP, the Synod of Dordt and the Doctrines of Grace.







Its at http://www.apuritansmind.com/Charts.htm

[Edited on 1-23-2005 by webmaster]


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jan 22, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 22, 2005)

Good work, Matt!


----------

